# Farming in shifting Plant Hardiness Zones



## Sheogoroth (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello fellows!

I'm new to the forums but I've been thinking a lot recently about Plant Hardiness Zones and and changing climates.
Now I'm not entirely 100% on the idea, but I figure that prepping is about assuring survival not anticipating it.

Plant Hardiness Zones are essentially temperature and frost zones in which certain plants do better than others.
And I've seen some projections in which some estimate that these zones could shift dramatically over the next 50 or so years.
So I want to ask y'all: what are your picks for best crops, nut/fruit trees, and general foraging plants for going from Zone 4 - Zone 8, for a remote property in, say, Wyoming?

Thanks in advance!


----------

